# My First Omega - 1964 - Cal. 601



## Will Fly

My first Omega is on it's way - a nice, simple dial and a good movement. What more could anyone want. - apart from a second one... Not quite sure about the crown on this, (eBay pics, not mine) but we'll see when it arrives.


----------



## eddiewood

Nice, I want one.


----------



## JWL940

Nice eBay catch Will. The crown certainly looks as though it's got 50 years of wear on it and I love that micro-regulator. I'm still looking for a 751 integral strap, one day it'll find me.


----------



## ombray

What a beaut! Got a Geneve just like it, top buy!!


----------



## Will Fly

It was 50 years ago - in 1964 - that I bought my first guitar and joined the fraternity of musicians. So this will be a nice "50 years of music" anniversary present for meself. My first guitar in 1964 cost me Â£5 (it was crap). Anyone know the cost of an Omega like this - also from 1964 - in 1964?


----------



## JWL940

Just had a look at the Top 100 for 1964, there's something there that must describe you Will, but what?

http://www.uk-charts.top-source.info/top-100-1964.shtml


----------



## Will Fly

JWL940 said:


> Just had a look at the Top 100 for 1964, there's something there that must describe you Will, but what?
> 
> http://www.uk-charts.top-source.info/top-100-1964.shtml


Well, the first bit of sheet music I ever bought was "Tobacco Road" by the Nashville Teens (who were English, of course!) I was too soon at the game to be able to work out chords for myself then. Fast forward to about 1990 - and the rock'n roll band I was in was support act to... the Nashville Teens. They were absolutely terrible, got booed off, and we had to go back on and finish off the evening.

So I must have learned something in the intervening 26 years. As to the other acts in that list, I actually saw live, at the time: Manfred Mann, the Stones, the Beatles, the Applejacks - and a mate of mine played guitar for the Four Pennies, behind the stage curtains.

How's that for a spot of thread drift?


----------



## JWL940

Nowt wrong with drifting threads! Can't match anywhere near that story Will, my musical tastes are a little off-centre. The last live performance I was at was to see Melanie, she need help climbing the stage stairs but she could have thrown the PA away and nobody would have noticed.

Back on thread, let us know what you think of the crown when it arrives, it would be a shame to lose all that wear for authenticity.


----------



## Will Fly

Will do - I've got one lined up in the Cousins catalogue - just in case - but if it's halfway decent I'll keep it as is. I don't like throwing away history either.


----------



## tixntox

Snap:-





Mine is 1968 manufacture, cal 601, 17 jewels, 40 micron gold plate. Keeps excellent time. I "helped" the crown a little with a watch file as it was becoming difficult to grip.

Mike


----------



## Will Fly

Fascinating. Now - a technical question: Given that the movement - cal. 601 - appears to be the same in both watches, is there a reason for the "Seamaster, Geneve" signing on your dial, and no similar signing on my dial? If that sounds like a naive question, I ought to say that I'm not well up on Omega grades and calibres.

Or is there a subtle difference in the movements?


----------



## tixntox

I would guess that the Seamaster will be a waterproof version? Mine has a tension ring crystal and seals on the caseback and crown.

Mike


----------



## William_Wilson

During that period, Omega had a number of watches that were rather similar. Some were Seamasters, others were Geneves, some were combined names and others simply bore the name Omega. As for the movements, the cal.601's were the same, they were members of a family of movements which were all quite similar (cals. 600, 601, 602, etc.).

The interesting thing about yours is the 1964 serial number, Omega didn't do very many movements that year.

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson

tixntox said:


> I would guess that the Seamaster will be a waterproof version? Mine has a tension ring crystal and seals on the caseback and crown.
> 
> Mike


If you look those watches up on Omega's website, you're likely to find the few different cases they used were all rated from 30-50m. The purely dress models tended to have no rating at all, but these were usually the smaller models.

Later,

William


----------



## AVO

Will Fly said:


> Anyone know the cost of an Omega like this - also from 1964 - in 1964?


I'm genuinely surprised this is your first Omega, Will, given your exquisite taste. This is a 1964 catalogue and the one on the right looks a bit like yours...27 quid in GP!


----------



## Will Fly

Thanks AVO - that's fascinating. The reason for my lateness in the Omega world is because, when I started collecting watches, I concentrated almost exclusively on pocket watches. And not just pocket watches, but American pocket watches. And not just American pocket watches, but American railroad pocket watches! (How narrow can you get...).

So, my foray into the wristwatch world is comparatively recent. The wristwatches I started to wear - for years - were Longines quartz movements. Very nice, but still quartz. Then I started to get the bug for mechanical, hand-wound wristwatches... and thanks to friends, and people on this forum, the learning curve continues!

Anyway, Â£27 in 1964 was a lot of money - I was a student with a yearly grant of Â£300 in 1964...


----------



## ombray

Some good history here guys, I can't contribute but its great reading.


----------



## MerlinShepherd

Excellent catch. I have two from that period, 63 gold plated sub seconds and seamaster date from 64.


----------



## Will Fly

Well, the watch arrived and is currently being cleaned and checked as I speak. The crown was very worn and not original, so has been replaced with a proper Omega crown.


----------



## ombray

Looking forward to seeing the photos


----------



## greasemonk

hi will ,lovely catch,these super slim watches are pure elegance,heres my 1962 gold geneve which also has a 601 movement..







om .


----------



## Will Fly

That's a treat for the eyes - beautiful! :notworthy:


----------



## greasemonk

Will Fly said:


> That's a treat for the eyes - beautiful! :notworthy:


thank you kind sir,its one of my favorites,but be warned will,they can become hard to part with and they always want friends...............


----------



## GeeBeeFlyer

Great watch, first of many I think!

Wayne


----------



## dobra

My first Omega de Ville. 14 karat gold case and back. Serviced about five years ago, and keeps time within a few seconds per day. It starts when I pick it up, but usually give it thirty winds. The strap and gold buckle are Omega, as is the crown. I haven't seen another this shape. Since, I have bought two Seamasters; 40 micron gold and SS. Both good timekeepers.


----------



## GeorgeWils

Lovely looking watch, very jealous.


----------



## setover

nice watch, I like the simple dial and the strap :thumbup:


----------



## tixntox

They wear well!



Anybody got a spare dial? My latest O is well worn but running sweet as a nut!

Mike


----------



## rhino2k

I love the seamasters, Saw a beauty on the bay!

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/100-Genuine-Men-s-SS-OMEGA-SEAMASTER-DE-VILLE-Date-Automatic-Watch-from-1965-/121451983159?pt=UK_Jewelery_Watches_Watches_MensWatches_GL&hash=item1c471a3137


----------



## Romantic Ape

Amazing thread. Envious of those beautiful Omegas


----------

